# Wood beads mass production



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.

I produce wooden beads. So I know very well how to do a "ball" but I do not know how to mass-produce the other shapes.








Kulki drewniane

What machines drill holes in the square blocks?
That I can do without any problem









but how makes a perfectly square ?








Manual drilling thousands of cubes is crazy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The easy way go down to the craft store and buy a bag of them for a dollar or two..

==========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No way it would be practical to compete on small square beads unless you have a CNC lathe. You can make multiple beads by chucking square stock, knocking the corners off, drilling the center hole with a long aircraft drill and then dividing and parting the beads off one at a time.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Wood beads machine - YouTube


----------

